# Asda's gone baby mad



## martineangeline (Oct 17, 2005)

Don't know if it's just my local store or if others are the same BUT I went into Asda today and there was baby stuff EVERYWHERE!!  They've got stacks of nappies and other baby supplies on special offer... and seem to have filled the whole entire store with the bloomin stuff.  Okay maybe I am exaggerating a bit ... but it felt that way!!  

Just thought I'd warn you.

MartineA xxx

P.S.  I guess it could be a good thing if you are lucky enough to have a little one x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Just got back from ASda and had been thinking the same thing. Felt like mothercare in some parts of the store.


----------



## Felicity Wishes (Feb 18, 2008)

There is a Baby Event on this week at Asda, they have it every year!!!!! so excellent if you are lucky enough to have a little one, or like me lots of pregnant friends & family so I need to buy things for.


----------

